# Hello



## cat girl (May 8, 2010)

i love cats i have 6 cats and 5 dogs and 12 bettas and 2 angelfish but my landlord is forcing me to get rid of my cats i been hiding them from him for 2 years now and its getting harder to hide them because their getting so big one of my males weighs 30 pounds i decided to keep 2 of my cats it will a be little bit easier to hide 2 cats then to hide all 6 if anyone is interested in a adopting a least one of my cats please check out my topic i posted in the cats in need section i'm not asking any money for them just asking that they get good homes thanks


----------

